# Voicemail notifications not showing up.



## mischief336

I have to actually connect to my voicemail to find out if I have one or not. Anyone familiar with this? Know a fix? AOKP 4.3 10-18 nightly


----------



## akellar

mischief336 said:


> I have to actually connect to my voicemail to find out if I have one or not. Anyone familiar with this? Know a fix? AOKP 4.3 10-18 nightly


Turn on the notification in voicemail settings within the phone app

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## mischief336

That was it! Thank you so much!


----------

